# Curing time



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

This has probably been covered before, but how long do you all cure your soap before you wrap and sell? I am fixing to be a soaping fool, school will be out so I will have all the time to soap....so I am just curious.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

3-4 weeks here. I will sell certain ones at 2 weeks but I don't wrap those in plastic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I discount liquid, oven process and wrap in paper. Mine are ready in a matter of days.

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you explain discounting liquid in "dumb ******* terms"? :biggrin


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Discounting liquid simply means using less liquid than your standard recipe calls for. I think the lye solution is generally 28% (not real sure there). Meaning the lye makes up 28% of the total lye/water. By discounting you use less liquid so your lye solution is stronger. I have some recipes that I soap at 40% so there is less water to cure out.

You want to test new fragrances/recipes with full liquid so you can see how they behave. Then you can start to cut back.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat

have to be very careful though.. FO's will seize like soap on a stick if your not careful. Ask me how I know..


----------

